# New Fellow Ode Grinder



## Floss (Dec 13, 2016)

Looks really good, designed for brewed coffee. 64mm flat burrs. $299 retail due out in summer 2020 but sadly not available in the UK due to lack of demand.

$200k kickstarter funded in just over an hour!

https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/fellow/ode-brew-grinder-cafe-performance-for-your-countertop


----------



## catpuccino (Jan 5, 2019)

Ode danny boyyyy, the pipes...


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

catpuccino said:


> Ode danny boyyyy, the pipes...


 Haha! I can't read the name out without thinking how it sounds when you say the name out loud ??? I can't type for laughing now, it just tickles me!!!!!!!!!! I feel like I've gone full blown old codger Yorkshire* !!!!!

* with absolutely NO disrespect to Yorkshire or its wonderful people


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

MildredM said:


> Haha! I can't read the name out without thinking how it sounds when you say the name out loud ??? I can't type for laughing now, it just tickles me!!!!!!!!!! I feel like I've gone full blown old codger Yorkshire* !!!!!


 Ay up, tha wot?



MildredM said:


> * with absolutely NO disrespect to Yorkshire or its wonderful people


 Tha's allreet then.. :classic_smile:


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

Has anyone backed this project? I wanted to but found that I couldn't back the project if I wanted to ship to the United Kingdom!

David


----------

